# may bring home new dog from shelter, any health risk to current dog?



## AbbyDog (May 30, 2011)

Hi,
I may go adopt a new 'sister' for my sweet Nori this week. I got Nori from a high-kill high-volume shelter 7 months ago, at the age of 5 months. She was VERY sick (pneumonia) and took a couple of months (and a lot of $) to become well. Now she is an amazing, super healthy dog. She really wants the company of another dog on a daily basis, and I have seen a look-a-like at the same shelter- which could very well be her sister. I am planning on potentially picking up this new dog within a couple of days.

Do I need to be concerned about the new dog (not a puppy) bringing home diseases? She is reportedly 2 yrs old. The shelter is a 2.75 hr drive from my house, so if I go and like the new dog, she is coming home with me.

What is the best way to introduce the two? I learned that this dog was surrendered to the shelter because she got out too much and the owner didn't want to deal with her any more. Any ideas?

Thanks very much.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Make sure you pick up after the new dog until you're sure she's disease-free. Parasites are very common in shelter dogs, and are easily transmitted between dogs, especially when feces are not properly disposed of immediately. Other than just worms and other easily-treatable internal and external parasites, there's probably a slight risk of kennel cough, giardia, parvo, and/or other more serious diseases. Check with the shelter to make sure they're not currently experiencing an outbreak.

Thanks for rescuing!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Consider getting a male dog. The chance of two females fighting is much higher than mixed sexes. And if females fight, they will do it to kill. They aren't like males who will quit when one submits.

If your dog is vaccinated, and healthy, then you are pretty safe. Kennel cough is pretty common in shelter dogs, but easily treated.


----------

